# Anybody know what this is?



## jessep (Jun 10, 2006)

Bought it at a rummage sale for 15 bucks.. 3.8 lb frame at 50cm.. Some sort of high end steel, the only mark is the the headbadge.. Any help?


----------



## rambler (Aug 15, 2007)

looks exactly like my windsor frame, but maybe yours was repainted? I have a late 70's to earlie 80's windsor touring elite ll........made in mexico


----------



## Davoosie (Mar 17, 2007)

Headbadge looks like the rising sun flag from Japan as well at the font.

Could have been a Windsor at one point, then turned into somebodys project bike


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

perhaps a 3Rensho?? If so, that is the deal/steal of the century


----------

